# Snow in Luxor



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Just heard it's snowing in Luxor, or as my friend said, "ice falling from the sky" how fantastic is that! In Hurghada it's raining in places, but not at my house, yet. Heavy rain forecast for tomorrow.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Correction, hailstones in Luxor tonight!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Apparently there was a heavy rain forecast for the whole of the country


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Apparently there was a heavy rain forecast for the whole of the country



Maybe a little bit of over forecasting but time will tell.



We would like to inform you that The Egyptian Authority of Meteorology has announced that the country is expected to be exposed severe instability in the weather in the coming 5 days.

It will gradually begin from Friday until next Tuesday, 11-3-2014, reaching its peak on Saturday and Sunday.

It is expected to have low dark clouds over most regions of the country accompanied by heavy rains and thunderstorms. Floods are expected in Sinai Peninsula, the Gulf of Suez, and Red Sea Mountains.

Moderate amounts of rains on the relatively provinces Lower Cairo and coastal cities, accompanied by a significant decrease in temperatures, starting from next Sunday. It's expected to be 6-8 degrees Celsius less over all. Sandy and dusty winds are expected, which will lead to a severe disruption in the maritime movement over the Red Sea and the Mediterranean.

It is also worth mentioning that during the peak of this wave the weather will be Very cold at night.

The Egyptian Authority of Meteorology urges all residents to take their best precautions for their own safety, and the governmental officials to take the precautionary measures to face the expected bad weather in order to save lives and properties.


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

The first shower arrived in El Gouna and this afternoon is supposed to be the heaviest rain!!


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Torrential downpours all day:


----------

